# My Latest Seiko



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here we are again - yet another one to add to my collection of black faced divers watches
















This time it's a bit special I think - it's a Seiko 5 200m diver. Made to commemorate 40 years of Seiko 5 production and limited in number to 2003 pieces, this one is number 152. Some features are pretty normal for a divers watch nowadays - 200m water resistance, quickset day and date at 3, screw down crown, screw on back etc. But others are special to this watch - the bracelet(which is an integrated solid stainless steel one with deployment clasp and divers wetsuit extension), the knurling on the bezel edge and crown, the hands, the textured dial, the signed crown. All of which conspire to make it a seriously cool watch in my eyes







The movement is the 7S36 automatic. This has 23 jewels instead of the 7s26's 21.

It's a big heavy lump when taken out of the box but I've been wearing it about an hour and it's very comfortable indeed. The dimensions are 44mm case diameter, 14mm depth (though this is hidden to some extent when worn because of the curved shape of the case), the lug to lug dimension is the same as an SKX 007. So it's wearable by me (I've got skinny wrists). The lug width is still 22mm even with the integrated bracelet so I feel a Rhino attack coming on









I'll shut up now but I'm seriously chuffed with it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's my first lume shot - taken under the duvet


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nowt wrong with black and white ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Forgot to say that the crystal is sapphire and slightly domed too.

I've tried it on a couple of alternative straps - a 22mm Rhino wouldn't fit due to the lug design







A Bond Nato did fit and looked good but also a bit "lost" against the beefiness of the case. It's now back on it's resized bracelet and sitting comfortably









Just to please Stan I'll try it on a mesh next


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Superb watch Paul.I love the case one these.Congratulations


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul...Ive been looking at these on S and C forum....very nice..









Jason


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I really like that. Wish I had one as well.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice, Paul. Will have to keep an eye out out for one like it ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's the best quality Seiko I've seen and this one wasn't that much more expensive than a standard 200m Seiko diver - bargain really









I weighed it today against my friends Dreadnought - the Seiko weighed 180g whilst the Dreadie weighed in at 235g









Here's another picture showing the curved case, signed crown and knurled bezel.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

Thanks.







But don't put this watch on mesh........

Unless it's very BIG mesh.









What a stunning dial this watch has.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan

Don't have a mesh big enough and it would have to be massively constructed - so I won't be trying it on one despite what I said. There are 5mm thick mesh straps availabe but they cost more than the watch did
















I don't think I'll be swapping dials on this one - though I do like the standard Seiko divers seconds hand (with the black luminous end) better than this one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Don't mess with this watch too much, imvho.

It is too nice to f*** about.

It's just classy.
















I'm wearing a Seiko now that has a solid bracelet, I could mess with it but I don't see why I need to.









It looks well, like your watch does.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan

I meant what I said about the seconds hand but I was just joking about changing it - the watch is staying the way it is


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul,

Let me know when you want to swop this one for a camera. I think I've got an old Kodak Instamatic 100 (this is the one I used to have) in a box somewhere
















Paul


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome to the club! Always nice to see someone else with one of these. The quality has to be felt to be believed


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Wardy

What number do you have? Mine's 0152.

I was born in 1964 (so I've turned 40 this year







) - I saw number 1964 for sale a few months ago and regretted not buying it ever since; when this one turned up on Ebay (and in the UK to boot) I thought it was too good an opportunity to miss - I've no regrets at all so far


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Mate,

Mine is no. 1738. I posted some pics a while back, have a look at......

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=2711

I still have no regrets with buying mine, even new! What's your timekeeping like? Mine is around the +3 mark which I'm very impressed with!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Wardy

They are great photos - what camera do you use?

I've no idea what the timekeeping is like as I don't follow it that closely - I set it to my Citizen Eco Drive (as it's my most accurate watch) when I got it, I've just checked and it's about 15 secs behind the Citizen. I only got it on Friday so 15 seconds in 3 and a half days doesn't seem bad to me, I haven't worn it at all today. It's losing just under 4.5 seconds per day - that's good enough for me









It's a tremendous thing indeed - the jewel in my Seiko crown


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I use an Olympus 5060wz which I can highly recommend to anyone wanting a jack of all trades compact, I have no real photographic talent and just strapped the camera to a cheap wobbly tripod to take those shots, the camera did the rest so I don't really deserve your praise!

Your timekeeping off the wrist is still pretty impressive, be interesting to see what it does being worn for a week.

Regards

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

When I got the Seiko I set it to my Citizen Eco drive, which is my most accurate watch, 5 days later it's running 30 seconds ahead of the Citizen. This equates to it gaining 6 seconds per day. I've no idea if the Citizen has lost or gained anything but I don't think that +6 seconds is too bad for an automatic is it









Whatever it's certainly good enough for me


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i'm getting a 5...

no matter the cost!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

So you should! Everybody should have at least one Seiko 5 they're great watches


----------

